# kein audiogerät



## Gerhard_Kuntz (6. November 2007)

Hallo!

Vor mir steht ein Piranha PC mit nem Winfast MB. Im BIOS ist  Audio auf AUTO gestellt, im Gerätemanager wird kein Fehler angezeigt, doch unter Sounds und Eingabegeräte ist kein Audiogerät verfügbar.
Selbst wenn ich mein USB Headset einstecke wir es zwar erkannt doch nicht verwendet....
Kennt jemand dieses Phänomen und vielleicht sogar den Grund und die Abhilfe dafür?

thx


----------



## Konstantin Gross (6. November 2007)

Wird den auch unter Gerätemanager die Soundkarte angezeigt? Falls ja, schon die aktuellsten Sound/Mainboard Treiber runtergeladen?


----------

